# Setting up a coding at home career



## BarbaraBolton (Jul 16, 2011)

Hello, I would like to hear from coders who work from  home.  What does one need to do...I would like to learn all you have to teach.


----------



## kristyrodecker (Jul 17, 2011)

This link is a really good resource http://www.medicalbillingandmedicalcoding.com/remotemedicalcodingjobs.html it talks about taxes, office set up, etc.


----------



## bflogal854 (Jul 20, 2011)

Thank you for that link, it was very informative.  I am going to save it for future reference.

Deb Delaney
Buffalo, NY


----------

